# Buffalo Turds



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

dozen Jalapeno peppers, one package of cream cheese, little smokey's, and of course Franks Red Hot sauce, bake at 300 till bacon is done, took me about 1 hour 20 minutes. half peppers, mix hot sauce and any other seasoning ( I used Paprika, and barbque rub I think Liquid Smoke would be good too ) fill with mix add little smokey and wrap in half slice of bacon


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Love them thangs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Man, another idea to try ..looks good.


----------

